# Tomcat 5.5 unter Windows Vista



## messmar (16. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich versuche den Tomcat 5.5.25 unter Vista Business zu installieren, aber ohne Erfolg.
Ich erhalte folgende Fehlermeldung:

Failed to install Tomcat5 service.
Check youe sttings and Permissions etc.

Ich habe die Benutzerkonten unter Systemsteurung schon freigegeben.

Voran könnte das legen?

Ich muss aber erwähnen, dass ich den Tomcat 6.0 schon aufm Rechner erfolgreich installiert habe und es funkt. einwandfrei.

Warum ich aber den 5.5 brauche, hat damit zu tun, dass ich ihn für den Workshop BEA Java und JSP Editor verwenden muss, da dieser den Tomcat 6.0 noch nicht integriert und 
unterstuzt hat.

Kann man evtl. 5.5 und 6.0 parallel auf einer Kiste nicht installieren oder hat das eher mit Vista zu tun?

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Messmar


----------



## HydroKultur (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. TomCat 5.5 lässt sich zwar auf Win Vista Business installieren und dannach kann man es direkt nutzen, aber nach einem Neustart gehts wieder net. Es kommt eine meldung:

Zugriff verweigert
Unable to open the service 'Tomcat5'

naja... hat jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## HydroKultur (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

also ich bin ja wirklich zu doof zum lesen. Unter Vista geht doch alles (man muss nur die Benutzerkontensteuerung deaktivieren). Dennoch habe ich jetzt genau das gleiche Problem auf Arbeit. Die selbe Fehlermeldung unter einem Windows XP Professional System.

Hier mal nen screen von der Meldung: Auwaier


----------

